# Notebooking, Has Anyone Done It?



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been looking at options for my 5 yr old this coming up year. I found notebooking. It looks like something she would enjoy. If you have done notebooking, was it fun for the child? What did you like about it, and what did you not like? I would appreciate any comments and suggestions from you guys. 


Amanda


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I am not sure what you mean by "notebooking"? But, we use notebooks for everything! Our younger son, now age 10, has a Math notebook in which are dividers and he puts assingments in one section, finised work in another, quizzes, etc. 

He is more creative with the writing, science, history notebooks. For example, one section of the science has his records of lizards he has caught, measurements, etc. The writing notebooks contain some drawings that go along with books, written work.

He also uses notebooks for Pokemon projects, one for "code" writing (morse code, cave codes, star trek codes and more), and others for work projects, Seed Savers Exchange Project, and his Silk Worm work.

Is there a specific program that uses notebooks?


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Not that I know of. I just googled Homeschool Notebooking and got a lot of info. It sounds as if you are doing notebooking.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I have just started doing my first lapbook/notebook with my younger kids. I have always avoided things like this because I thought it was really a complicated way to teach, but I needed to do something different, and so did the kids. we are giving it a try. Can't say anything about the teaching value compared to other things yet, but they are enjoying it. 

cindyc.


----------



## Blessed Mommy (May 7, 2007)

It would be neat to look back and see how they have improved!!!


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

We did a couple of lapbooks last year for different parts of our history study. It was fun and the kids seemed to enjoy seeing it all together. I don't think I would use that format for all of school, but occasionally is great.


----------

